# Lennox one tooth



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Has anyone tried those lennox one tooth hole saws? They seem pricey and the rep makes them sound like they are worth the money but would love to here from someone who has actully used one.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm curious as well,they are supposedly able to cut the hole in half the time.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

i SEE THR MOST OBVIOUS PROBLEM : WHAT HAPPENS WHEN THAT (1) TOOTH HITS A NAIL?


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I had one, used it twice (for 3") and it is on a shelf. Self feeding in my opinion is, it.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> I had one, used it twice (for 3") and it is on a shelf. Self feeding in my opinion is, it.
> 
> In Christ,
> 
> Song Dog


I agree, self feed is the easiest quickest way in most cases, but sometimes we just need that hole saw. Maybe not a 3", but i'm curious how they would do drilling out countertop holes when you need a 7/8 hole.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

para1 said:


> i SEE THR MOST OBVIOUS PROBLEM : WHAT HAPPENS WHEN THAT (1) TOOTH HITS A NAIL?


It's an invincible tooth. :thumbup:


----------



## gmp (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll tell you how it feels... Hurts like
heck when you hit a nail. Even a cordless drill can hurt. My supplier gave me an 1.3/8 inch bit to test drive. Tried it a few times, even forgot about it until now.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Are you talking about the one tooth adjustable type? I have seen them but never tried them out.


----------



## hepco (Jul 29, 2008)

they are like everything else.they have their place..they work real well when roughing in but leaves a very ragged hole....limitation is the depth...but when drilling overhead they are much easier to handle than the self feed.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

The nails in the plates are the only thing that gets me. When I frame I do not nail between the studs so the plumber, be it me or someone else can drill without hitting any nails.


----------

